# Are We Cute Or What?



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The Three Duck-A-Teers:










The little one was abandoned at Mile Square Park and the two larger ones were an impulse buy where the attraction wore thin as the peeping and pooping levels increased. 










Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terry, they are just adorable!!

What a shame that people can be so stupid and thoughtless!!

What will happen to them? Are you keeping them?

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Shi,

These little ones will be staying with me until they are old enough to find a permanent home. I usually won't put them up for adoption until they are about 4 months old. Soooo, we've got a long ways to go here. These little guys are only about 4 weeks old (the little one) and perhaps 6-7 weeks for the larger two.

Terry


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I see where they sell baby ducks and chicks dyed different colors for easter. Recipe for abandonment like this.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Grim said:


> I see where they sell baby ducks and chicks dyed different colors for easter. Recipe for abandonment like this.


That's absolutely correct about the abandonment though it is illegal in many states (probably most states) to dye ducklings and chicks.

Terry


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

ah- they look so cozy warm in their little fleece blanket! 
How sweet are they--!!! AHH. makes me want a sweet duckie to plop in my pond. BOY, hubby would be happy about that!  

AND I agree ....some PEOPLE ... really make me mad when it comes to thinking that animals are disposable...Errrrrrr! 
Heres a news flash, What goes in HAS to COME out! 

Well I am glad they landed at your Bed n-_Beak_fast! They are in caring hands now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to hear from another duck lover, Jenn! Just to clarify .. the ducklings don't live in that carry box nor do the pigeons photographed in it. I was just using that as kind of a holding pen while I cleaned cages and since nobirdy pooped on the nice blue fleece I decided to use the box for the photo op! 

Terry


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> The Three Duck-A-Teers:
> The little one was abandoned at Mile Square Park and the two larger ones were an impulse buy where the attraction wore thin as the peeping and pooping levels increased.
> 
> Terry


....and it's not even Easter-time yet!!! With all the other regulations levied on animal breeders (don't get me wrong - I don't necessarily disagree with most of them), it should be categorically illegal for a breeder or keeper of _any_ kind of animal to re-home it within the month before a holiday!! Of course, that wouldn't have helped these little guys - - - but think of the 1000's of dogs, cats, ducklings, bunnies, birds, etc., across the country who this WOULD help. For any of you not familiar with shelter populations...go visit your local animal shelter 1x/week for 2 months following any major holiday. It'll break your heart!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OH! they are just too cute!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG they are adorable ... I dont know how anyone ever can have the heart to abandon the cutest creatures on earth like that  if I was around a place such as yours where these babys get abandoned so frequently I would prolly have about a 1000 ducks by now :s man oh man they are cute ,so glad they have someone like you to savfe them all , you are the man when it comes to those rescues Terry , thank god for people like you


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a read and a look everyone! Truly, there is hardly anything on this planet that is cuter than a duckling. They are almost totally irresistable.

Having said that, how anyone could have been so stupid as to dump that little one at Mile Square Park is beyond me .. I've had that little one for about three weeks now meaning that s/he got dumped at a week or less of age .. a little golfball with a head and legs .. and expected to survive at a public park that is truly one square mile in size and inundated with people and dogs .. God bless whoever got that little one out and took it to the wildlife center who got it to me.

The other two .. it's typical around here. There are several places that sell ducklings and chicks in the area and NONE give any care instructions or bother or try and tell the buyers what they're gonna be up against .. Stupid buyers and unethical sellers in my opinion.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The babies are just adorable, and quite a tribute to cuteness. 

Those unethical sellers should have their businesses closed down.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are cutest little things. You just want to hold them and kiss them forever.

Because of the irresponsible breeders and sellers and impulse buyes it is illegal in Fl now to sell red eared sliders. People used to buy them when they are tiny cute babies and when they grow bigger they just drop them off at the ponds. Now you see them by the hundreds all around the city ponds. They are not native to Fl and they disturb the echosystem so they made it illegal to sell them.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to agree with the cute factor here, they must be in the top 5 of cuteness....yes easter is coming the bunnies also get bought and then the kids get tired of it and there ya go....look out in say, may to june, that is about the time they don't want them anymore. I think they need to stop selling these guys at easter to the impulse buyers, but that will never happen.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh wow . . . they are just too cute for words! Wish I had a pond . . . .


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're so adorable, and in safe hands now certainly.


----------

